# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Родительский контроль Dr.Web будет блокировать ВКонтакте.ру

## ALEX(XX)

27 января 2010 года

Компания «Доктор Веб» – российский разработчик средств информационной безопасности – сообщает о внесении сайта ВКонтакте.ру в раздел «Порнография» «черного списка» модуля Родительского контроля.

Ограничение доступа к ВКонтакте.ру как к ресурсу, содержащему порнографические материалы, вызвано заботой о пользователях Dr.Web (в первую очередь – о детях). К сожалению, на сегодняшний день администрация сайта, несмотря на его широкую популярность, не несет ответственности за материалы, размещенные пользователями. Согласно пункту 7.5 Пользовательского соглашения социальной сети, «Администрация Сайта не занимается предварительной модерацией или цензурой информации Пользователей и предпринимает действия по защите прав и интересов лиц и обеспечению соблюдения требований законодательства Российской Федерации только после обращения заинтересованного лица к Администрации Сайта в установленном порядке».

Посетители ВКонтакте.ру, в том числе и несовершеннолетние, могут в любой момент столкнуться с нежелательным контентом. Защита детей от материалов, которые могут нанести вред их психике, является важнейшей задачей модуля Родительского контроля Dr.Web.

Обращаем внимание пользователей на тот факт, что сайт ВКонтакте, заблокированный Родительским контролем по списку «Порнография», будет недоступен и в том случае, если доступ к нему разрешен в категории «Социальные сети».

Тем не менее, пользователи будут иметь возможность по собственному желанию открыть доступ к ВКонтакте.ру через Родительский контроль. Если вы используете фильтрацию по адресам ресурсов сети Интернет, то для того чтобы разрешить доступ к сайту необходимо, щелкнув правой кнопкой мыши на значок антивирусного агента Dr.Web в системном трее, выбрать пункт Родительский контроль и в открывшемся меню нажать Настройки. Если вы впервые настраиваете права доступа, то вам будет предложено задать пароль и логин. По умолчанию пароль отсутствует. В открывшемся окне необходимо внести адрес сайта ВКонтакте.ру в поле ввода Разрешенные адреса, находящееся слева от значка "+". Введя полное имя ресурса, необходимо последовательно нажать на знак "+" и кнопку Применить. 

www.drweb.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Вопрос такой - модуль родительского контроля Веба включен по умолчанию или пользователь сам должен его включать? Я бы не стал покупать антивирус, который по умолчанию блокирует доступ к любым сайтам. Мое мнение таково - если пользователь захочет заблокировать тот или иной ресурс, ничто не мешает ему это сделать, но принимать решения за пользователя не надо.  Сразу скажу, что не зарегистрирован ни в одной социальной сети, предпочитаю держаться от них подальше, поскольку они требуют предоставления персональных данных.

----------


## pig

По умолчанию выключен.

----------


## Matias

Тогда мера оправдана. Неясно только, почему блокировать решили только Контакт, а сделали возможность выбрать группу "Социальные сети".

----------


## Lexxus

*Matias*, в одноклассниках всякой порнухи меньше в разы.

----------


## SDA

*"Доктор Веб" вылечил "В контакте"*

Один из крупнейших отечественных разработчиков антивирусов "Доктор Веб" ввел ограничения на посещение самой популярной социальной сети в России — "В контакте", внеся ее в категорию порнографических. *Действия компании "Доктор Веб" не нанесут урон пользовательской базе социальной сети.* По оценкам экспертов, продукт Dr. Web Security Space, который позволяет блокировать доступ к "В контакте", используют не более 140 тыс. пользователей.
дальше http://kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1312117

больше похоже на пиар продукта  :Smiley:

----------

